# Feature request clean-up of flags.



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2022)

The package fcl has the flag:
SSE41

The package kodi has the flag:
SSE4_1

Probably the same thing...

Gentoo contains a description of each individual flag. This is a plus.
For freebsd there is not an "inventary" of flags.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 6, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> For freebsd there is not an "inventary" of flags.


Wrong (although you obviously mean options): https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/tree/Mk/bsd.options.desc.mk

In short, not every possible option can be named there, still semantically same options should have the same name, so just open a PR about one of these ports.

But then, "optimization" options are a shady area. Just forget about them. We don't need the Gentoo Ricer here 

(edit: no offense towards Gentoo intended, this just picks on a specific type of Gentoo user vastly overestimating the benefit of compiler "optimizations" while lacking some other understanding as well ... been seen in the wild)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2022)

Wrong I mean 





						bsd.options.desc.mk « Mk - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				



Is not complete.

Just try :

```
pkg roptions | grep -e "SSE4"
```

I don't find the results in





						bsd.options.desc.mk « Mk - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 6, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> not every possible option can be named there


^ (!)

It would make NO sense at all trying to keep each and every single option any port offers in some central place. bsd.options.desc.mk is meant for frequently used options.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2022)

I understand, but I repeat my claim. There exist for FreeBSD not a central place for all possible "options" & "decription".
It exists for Gentoo as far as i understand.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 6, 2022)

I guess you're confusing something. From a quick glance at "portage" docs, I see all they offer is "USE flags". There's no 1:1 mapping to FreeBSD ports. FreeBSD ports offer "DEFAULT_VERSIONS" and individual port options, some of which are named in a central file cause they are used by many ports. So, these "USE flags" (that are centrally defined by nature) probably correspond to DEFAULT_VERSIONS plus some subset of commonly used options (more or less those named in bsd.options.desc.mk).

I personally don't like the restrictions this imposes and very much prefer that any port _can_ declare options that only make sense for this specific port. And yes, if you have "similar" options in a few ports, that are still not "commonly used", you should try to name them the same. If you find some inconsistency there, just file a PR.


----------

